# My latest Gold 98.5g



## Stewill (May 17, 2016)

Pretty pleased with this, I did melt in two 18ct rings so I think that's where some of the silver came from. Have been working on this lump for about a year doing bits here and there, sure have learnt a lot!


----------



## Ubongrex (May 29, 2016)

That's nice congrats to you

Rex


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 29, 2016)

That looks fairly nice for a button. Another refine would have changed the appearance dramaticly. Good job over all.


----------

